# Sunroof wiring messup



## Usmm85 (2 mo ago)

Hi im a proud owner of a 03 maxima GLE 178304 miles maintained by my self
I have replaced most everything on my Maxima from struts to brakes wheel bearings fuel pump, coils, plugs, valve cover gaskets new rear valve cover etc ...the list is huge now for my latest attemp to stop my sun roof from Randomly opening on its own has left me with a broken sun roof wiring harness clip . Located under head liner and now non functioning power windows .
I Have nine wires Pictured that are not connected to the power sunroof motor hense the no window power . I attempted to secure the power to the sunroof but broke the clip in doing so .
My question is whats the wiring diagram for the harness thats powering the sub roof motor? I cant understand why the windows are also powered thru the plug thats in pieces. I shrink wrapped the nine wires so i wouldnt blow anymore 40 amp fuses .(dealer price $36.00)
I found 3 at the local junk yard .for a buck .
Now I now have no window operation I
Can someone tell me whats the combination of wires that need connecting to get power to the power windows ?
Or must i have the whole clip re connected in order for the windows to get power .
Any help would greatly be appreciated


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Usmm85 (2 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> View attachment 9915


Thank you for the wiring schematic.i appreciate it .


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------

